

Job Boards Are So Over - emilam
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/job-boards-are-so-over-talentseekr-targets-and-recruits-through-ads-instead/

======
nategraves
I remember reading about SnapTalent when they got into YC. While it's (almost)
never fun seeing a company go to the deadpool, I am glad to see the concept is
still around. I've felt like HR could use a major overhaul for some time now.
I hate having to go to places like Monster, CareerBuilder, and Craigslist to
look for job opportunities.

~~~
ggordon
Yeah, this really fits in with the way most people live their lives.

